# Offensive avatar?



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I've received a handfful of pm's about the avatar I selected a few weeks back. A few deem it inappropriate. A few think it's funny. Some just asked where I got it. I'm not one to say "I don't care what anyone else thinks" but rather would not want to offend anyone. I have a great deal of respect for the talent and personalities on this forum.
Actually, if you look close, Frank is scratching his head with this "I don't know what you want" look. (showed better in the larger version). I chose this based on the comedic element, not the first impression it conveys.
If you find it offensive, let me know. I'll bow to the masses and change it to something else if the consensus dictates.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

I find it halarious and not offensive at all.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I couldnt care less. I did look at it closely and see why you chose it. With my initial shallow mind I was like "hey" so I studied it better and find it kinda funny. There isnt anything with your avatar that seems to be in Bad Taste. There is a heck of a lot worse everywhere else. Its not like she isnt clothed or anything. Its all good in my books anyway. (And that means a lot. ... LOL)


----------



## jackielantern (Aug 28, 2007)

She's just wanting to dance, right?  

Being the only woman at work (construction company) for 9.5 years now it's pretty hard to offend me. Even without taking that into consideration I really don't see anything wrong with it.

Watch the music videos on MTV & you will find much more explicit things than that little cartoon.

That's my 2 cents anyway.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hell, I live in New Jersey - Nothing offends me.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Da Weiner said:


> Hell, I live in New Jersey - Nothing offends me.


 
Good point!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

frankly <hah 
I didnt even notice it till now.
so no .. not offensive to me either.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Nothing offensive their to me. Should have seen what the kids were doing at the back to school dance night.(Elementary school)


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm totally offended and think you should remove it. 

This is after all, a family friendly site. 

Oh. Wait. I was referring to Hellrazor's eyeball. That thing gives me the creeps.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I not only like it, I think you should post the larger version so we can see the whole cartoon and not just the thumbnail.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

It looks like she is "breaking wind".
And everyone knows, farts are funny.


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Offend?? This is Halloween...no PC allowed. Anything goes!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Offensive? Oh pleeeeze! Folks need to lighten up...there's a helluva lot worse out there in music videos.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

I vote to leave it alone, keep it . We like it...


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I had not even noticed it, lol.

No, it doesn't offend me.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

I dont know jdubbya... some people are just soooo anal about these things...


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

randyaz said:


> I dont know jdubbya... some people are just soooo anal about these things...


nyuk nyuk nyuk!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

What's the problem?


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

It would be a bummer if you changed it.....


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

As an artist, I have a problem with censorship anyway. LOL Besides, I'm the dirty ol' man here.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

You have to look really close to see what is going on there.
I don't think I would have thought twice about it if you hadn't brought it to my attention.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

But they're just.. uhm... dancing, right?

Really, I don't see a problem with it. I like irreverent humor/art anyway.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

It's only a cartoon for cryin' out loud. 

As for those who find it offensive... remember there are people who find Halloween offensive. If you get technical in this vast world of billions of people, I am sure you could find at least one person to be offended over every possible thing out there. Not sure that is worded correctly, but you get the idea.

Anyway, if it is implying what the nay-sayers believe it is implying... how do you think you got here on this earth? OK guys, now you can try to shake that image for the rest of the day.

I think it is cute, funny and well drawn. And, I think that some of the interpretations on here are fun.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I do want to make note that there are 4 people that find it offensive and I have not seen one comment as to why. Im just interested in what part is offensive so I can see both sides of this issue. I hope someone feels comfortable to speak up, but because of the numbers, I understand if you dont.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> As an artist, I have a problem with censorship anyway. LOL Besides, I'm the dirty ol' man here.


ROFLMAO!!!!! Yes you are Sickie dear, I'll second that!   :devil: 
hehehehe

I voted for keep it! I think its funny and there is a lot worse out there, but it is all up to you.... If it bothers you, then go ahead and change it, if not, leave it up. Someday you may find something else that you like and may change it, or not... :googly: LOL you just never know....

I know how you feel though, The avatar I used to have, I really LOVED!!!!! ..... but...... it got me into some trouble :devil: (LOL) and TT found the one I have now for me so I changed it. It all boils down to whether you feel comfortable or not.... But I say _*KEEP IT!!!! *_

P.S. in case you are wondering what my old avatar was: 
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j54/DarkFangBatLady/6vampiress_CG.jpg


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Are we kidding here or what?! I'm offended by such things as child abuse and terrorism, not by cartoons!

Besides, I bet those aren't even her own boobs!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

LMAO BudMan! I'm in total agreement with you! Well said.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I can't believe with everything else going on in this forum that people are complaining. Some of the props on here are more offensive than that. My problem is why I can't seem to come up with that kind of stuff???


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

P.S I think the 4 people who didn't like it hit the wrong button because it was the one at the top.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

The only thing I've ever found particularly offensive we're those who feel they have some divine right to dictate what others around them are allowed to enjoy. I see more "objectionable" subject matter on MTV, your avatar's just fine!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm going to toss an "official" forum view on this avatar and call this a closed issue as far as forum etiquette goes...

While I agree the avatar is certainly suggestive, it's definitely not explicit or pornographic. There is nothing obscene or graphically depicted in it. At worst, it's a graphical double entendre. It's an image that literally has nothing "wrong" in it, but has a secondary suggestive aspect to it.

The avatar in question here is sort of like the "Keymaster and Gatekeeper" joke in Ghostbusters. To a child (or somewhat naive person) that is a harmless set of terms, but to an adult aware of the secondary joke, it takes on a different meaning.


----------

